# Prime Now vs Regular deliveries



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Well. My wife does the gig for regular warehouse in Morton Grove, IL while I do Prime in Chicago's Goose Island. 
Same base pay, but I can manage to get extra 100% in tips on a good day. She got $54 for 3 hour block today, while I got $70 for 2 hour Prime block yesterday. It took me 1.5 hrs to deliver plus I used Uber Destination Filter on my way to/from the WH. Win win!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

But how many miles did you put on your car compared to her?


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> But how many miles did you put on your car compared to her?


I average about 20-30 miles. She does about 40 for 3 hrs. This includes getting to/from the WH.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> But how many miles did you put on your car compared to her?


This is why it's misleading. I don't doubt he makes more than her but I doubt his mileage count. Most prime now drivers put on way more miles than logistics drivers. I don't see how he only drove 20 miles shuttling back and forth from the warehouse. Doesn't add up


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> This is why it's misleading. I don't doubt he makes more than her but I doubt his mileage count. Most prime now drivers put on way more miles than logistics drivers. I don't see how he only drove 20 miles shuttling back and forth from the warehouse. Doesn't add up


I live 5 miles away from the WH. I drive no more than 20 miles delivering stuff. Some stops are as close as minutes from where I start.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This is why it's misleading. I don't doubt he makes more than her but I doubt his mileage count. Most prime now drivers put on way more miles than logistics drivers. I don't see how he only drove 20 miles shuttling back and forth from the warehouse. Doesn't add up


Just outta curiosity, since you and I work the same city. How many miles do you think you average on a 4 hour block? For mine I normally don't do more than 15, unless I get sent to Renton or further south.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Definitely depends on your WH's service area. NOT including my commute to the WH, yesterday I did 202 miles in 6 hours with Prime. Yeah, yesterday sucked.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> This is why it's misleading. I don't doubt he makes more than her but I doubt his mileage count. Most prime now drivers put on way more miles than logistics drivers. I don't see how he only drove 20 miles shuttling back and forth from the warehouse. Doesn't add up


That really depends on your market, I live in Los Angeles and do Prime deliveries out of the Santa Monica warehouse (UCA3). The warehouse is a five-mile detour on my commute home (day job) and 8.5 miles from my condo. I average 1/2 mile for every dollar I earn (20 to 25 miles per 2-hour block). I had one six-hour block that I traveled 90 miles; but then last night, I had a five-hour restaurant block that I only traveled 40 miles. To me it seams that the DLA3/Commerce Flex drivers are the ones putting all the miles on their cars.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ubercal said:


> Just outta curiosity, since you and I work the same city. How many miles do you think you average on a 4 hour block? For mine I normally don't do more than 15, unless I get sent to Renton or further south.


Do you deliver out of Georgetown? Or are you prime now? I deliver out of Kent and usually drive anywhere from 10 to 30 miles on a 4 hour block, I average maybe 15 or 20. Sometimes I deliver in Kent which is perfect


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

I do the Sodo prime now


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

I think its way too eary for him to make that a "benchmark", three days ago I did 83 miles in one 2-hrs block, but that not average, my average is somewhere about 45-50/2 hrs block. Most of travel is on country roads with very minimal traffic.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I think its way too eary for him to make that a "benchmark", three days ago I did 83 miles in one 2-hrs block, but that not average, my average is somewhere about 45-50/2 hrs block. Most of travel is on country roads with very minimal traffic.


And add it to the millage to/from the WH (or wherever you end up) and it sounds like you usually make under $1/mile.

So how is that better than 40 for $54?


----------

